# EPH40(ephedrine tablets) & Health An Vitality Website Questions



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,

First of all can I apologise if you are not allowed to a website in a subject address.

I am a 29 year old male thats 5'10 and about 16 stones. I play sports 3 times a week and I have always had problems losing weight. So I have decided to give ephedrine ago as no matter how much I watch my diet and exercise I just dont lose the weight.

So the couple questions I have are:

Has anybody been similar size, age etc thats tried ephedrine and its worked??

Has anybody used this website before(http://www.health-an-vitality.com/) and are the 30mg ephedrine tablets indeed 30mg ephedrine tablets and not full of junk?

If not, can anybody recommend a site where I can get them from I would really appreciate it. I know you can get 8mg tablets but you'd still have to take about 8 a day to make up for the 30mg in the morning and 30mg before exercise amount, so I thought its best just go for 1 tablet.

Thank you all in advance for all your help


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

anybody??????No.........ok


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

http://centurysupplements.com/kaizen-ephedrine-hcl-pills-pure-200-tabs

Take a few with a caffeine tab and a baby aspirin. Mine were delivered within 2 weeks (from canada) in a vacuum pack. I couldn't even tell it was the eph when it was posted through my door.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply.Come to think about it 8mg is probably best as you can regulate dosage better.

Have you ever tried a company called Gorilla Jack?I' just found them and they sell the same brand ephedrine but it costs £41(which includes delivery) for 600 tablets.

http://www.gorillajack.com/kaizen-ephedrine-hcl-12-x-50tabs-8mg-600-tabs.aspx


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I used ephedrine about a year ago i lost about a stone and a half whilst using it just before gym/rugby training used to have 2 caps along with a clean diet but now i just use OTC fat burners which for me as my diet is pretty good is working at the moment i cba to be getting things from abroad and the eph over here is cack these days apparently.

Tryed the echest ease stack? If not look into it mate same thing but you can buy it all from the shop and its pharma grade ephedrine


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all can I apologise if you are not allowed to a website in a subject address.
> 
> ...


Well you are obviously eating too many calories or not exercising enough or a combination of both.If you are in a calorie defecit then you will lose weight,if you're not,then you won't,so it's pretty obvious you're doing something wrong.Try fixing that before reaching for stimulants.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.

Jux - I had a look at that website, quite like the idea of 8mg due to dosage control. You heard of a website called Gorilla Jack - You can get 600 x8mg of exactly the same product for £40 delivered?

Antere - I will look into that thank you very much.

GolfDelta - I have regulated my diet quite a bit and counting calories as well now and I'm hovering around the 1800 mark every day. I have also started drinking a lot of Cold water as I read/have been told that the body uses heat to warm the water up and in the process helps with burning fat & calories. But although I feel my stamina is getting better the more I play, the belly is still there unfortunately


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

I was 17 stone had the eph 40 from health and vitality and I literally dropped 4 stone in 6 months, is it eph? Can't say but it does help supress appetite and certainly has something in it that gives ya a kick up the ass.


----------

